# gentoo-installation: netzwerkkartenproblem (PCMCIA)

## matt:rb

hi leute!

häng hier grad seit stunden daran fest, meine netzwerkkarte (PCMCIA, laut beschriftung von der firma EDIMAX, modell no.: EP-4103) zum laufen zu bringen. vom vorigen besitzer der karte wurde das modul 8390.o angegeben, das hatte er - ebenfalls unter gentoo - genutzt. das konnte ich zwar einbinden und dann fortfahren, allerdings hat dhcpcd eth0 keinerlei wirkung gezeigt und mit /sbin/ifconfig -a wurde mir auch kein eth0 angezeigt. als ich dann die statische konfiguration wählen wollte, meckerte er immer No such device.

irgendwann tauchte in /var/log/everything/current die meldung

```
[cardmgr] unsupported card in socket 1

[cardmgr] product info: "Realtek", "Rtl8139"
```

auf, worauf ich dann das modul 8139too einbinden wollte. das schlug jedoch mit folgender meldung fehl:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

    You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-xfs_pre2/kernel/drivers/net/8139too.o: insmod 8139too failed
```

so, nun weiß ich nicht weiter. in meinem ICQ-fenster versuch ich seit längerem mit einem bekannten (und dem früherem besitzer der PCMCIA-karte) das problem in den griff zu bekommen. ich selber bin eigentlich ein newbie in sachen linux-installation (hatte nur redhat installiert, das war's auch schon), er hingegen hat schon sehr viel erfahrung mit linux, weiß aber auch nicht wirklich weiter. haben schon ein paar sachen versucht, funktioniert aber alles nicht.

habt ihr ein paar ideen?

möchte noch anmerken, dass ich die installation vorerst ohne netzwerktreiber fortsetzen wollte. aber nachdem sich unlogischerweise nichts in /usr/src/ befindet (wirklich rein gar nichts...) und ich die sourcen wegen fehlender netzwerkkonfiguration nicht runterladen konnte (habe auch die davorliegenden schritte vergebens mehrmals durchgemacht um evtl. gemachte fehler zu vermeiden), hab ich mich erst mal wieder an die konfiguration des netzwerkes gemacht.

danke für eure hilfe!

matt

----------

## slartibartfasz

verusch mitder installations cd zu booten - wechsle die chroot umgebung so wie bei der installation, dann lade dir die kernel sources herunter 'emerge vanilla-sources'. jetzt kannst du wieder vom system booten und deinen kernel mit der unterstützung für deine netzwerkkarte compilieren - dann sollte es gehen...

is aber seltsam das du keine kernel sources mehr hast - die sollten sich noch auf der platte befinden, wenn du sie nciht gelöscht hast...

------

oops sorry du hast ja noch gar kein laufendes system...ich sollte genauer lesen  :Wink: 

schau mal unter /lib/modules/..../net nach was es sonst noch für treiber gibt - ich glaube die 8139 serie hat mehr als einen da drinnen - probier einfach mit den treibern dort ein wenig herum... wenns nicht geht meld dich nochmal...

----------

## matt:rb

ich dachte eben  :Wink: 

hm, hab vergessen, das zu erwähnen. es gibt dort noch eine datei namens 8139cp.o so viel ich weiß (bin momentan im geschäft und mein notebook ist nicht in reichweite da zu hause). die hab ich auch schon ausprobiert, konnte das modul aber ebenfalls nicht laden. es kamen einige andere fehlermeldungen und der hinweise, das modul 8139too.o zu benutzen.

matt

----------

## slartibartfasz

hast du versucht den treiber mit 'modprobe blablub irq=7 io=0x300' oder ähnlichem zu installieren? manche treiber funktionieren sonst nicht... du kannst auch mal kurz im netz nach 'üblichen' irq und io für deine karte suchen...

----------

## matt:rb

hm, nein hatte ich nicht. werde ich heute abend mal versuchen, danke für den tipp!

hm, beim nochmaligen durchlesen sehe ich da aber wenig zusammanhang mit der fehlermeldung No such device und den einstellungen der karte. ich weiß nicht, inwiefern das wirklich einwirkungen hat. aber logischerweise sollte der treiber ja doch geladen werden nur eben nicht funktionieren, oder liege ich da falsch?

matt

----------

## slartibartfasz

na ja die karte in socket 1 erkennt er ja und hinter der fehlermeldung steht auch:

```
insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters
```

nur weil der treiber das device nicht findet, heißt das noch lange nicht, das es nicht da ist...

----------

## TheDodger

Ich habe original fast das gleiche Problem ...

Nur laden meine Treiber alle korrekt, es wird nur kein Device vom cardmgr erzeugt.

Selbst wenn ich versuche das Device mit /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start hochzufahren, bekomme ich nur ein 'no such device'  :Sad: 

Eine Lösung hab ich da noch nicht parat.

----------

## slartibartfasz

selbiges probieren: erstens genau die boot messages anschauen (mit dmesg wenns zu schnell scrollt) - dann probiren ob das manuelle angeben von irq und io hilft, wenn das nicht geht denn steckplatz der karte ändern - im bios überprüfen ob die irq zuweisung ok ist - wenn auch das nicht hilft wirds kompliziert... man kann noch versuchen die irq im bios manuell zuzuordnen aber das is nicht empfehlenswert...

ich hatte auch mal eine karte die sich unter linux erst verwenden ließ, nachdem ich sie mit einem dos-tool des herstellers von der PNP configuration befreit habe...

es schadet auch nicht die karte mal rauszunehmen und den sitz zu überprüfen...

----------

## TheDodger

 *slartibartfasz wrote:*   

> selbiges probieren: erstens genau die boot messages anschauen (mit dmesg wenns zu schnell scrollt) - dann probiren ob das manuelle angeben von irq und io hilft,
> 
> 

 

wie ich schon schrieb, es hat alles wunderbar geklappt, die karte hat auch ihren seperaten IRQ wunderbar bekommen und es gab keinerlei konflikte.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn das nicht geht denn steckplatz der karte ändern
> 
> 

 

ich hab nur einen nutzbaren  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - im bios überprüfen ob die irq zuweisung ok ist
> 
> 

 

im bios eines notebookes kann man denkbar wenig einstellen, geschweige denn die irq-verteilung für die pcmcia devices.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - wenn auch das nicht hilft wirds kompliziert... man kann noch versuchen die irq im bios manuell zuzuordnen aber das is nicht empfehlenswert...
> 
> ich hatte auch mal eine karte die sich unter linux erst verwenden ließ, nachdem ich sie mit einem dos-tool des herstellers von der PNP configuration befreit habe...
> ...

 

die karte lief ja schon mal, das ist ja eben das skurile!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> es schadet auch nicht die karte mal rauszunehmen und den sitz zu überprüfen...

 

wenn man mit den cardctl experimentiert, macht man genau das ... mehrmals.  :Smile: 

Mein Lösung zu diesem Thema:

- sichern der Kernel-configuration.

- Löschen der linux-kernel-sourcen

- neu emergen der selben und neu kompilieren aller Sachen (Kernel / Module)

- neu mergen von pcmcia-cs

- von hand modprob'en der einzelnen Module

Seit 15 Minuten läuft mein Ntzwerk wieder  :Smile: 

----------

## WiredEd

einen allgemeinen tip habe ich noch, wenn es probleme mit dem einbinden/auffinden von kernelmodulen/treibern gibt:

die knoppix distribution erkennt so ziemlich jede im rechner verbaute hardware.

1. knoppix iso-image herunterladen

2. auf cd brennen

3. booten

4. mit hilfe des programms sitar html-datei anlegen, und nach den gefundenen und geladenen modulen durchforsten.

ich habe so ziemlich jede noch so exotische hardware damit ans laufen bekommen.

nur mal so als tip!

----------

